# Want to start tying flies



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I've tried to search for a similar thread and could not find one. I am forum-illiterate so it is most likely there I just can't seem to find it.

I am very interested in starting to tie my own flies and stop constantly bothering my brother to make them for me ;D I am looking for recommendations for vices, tools, materials and tutorials for tying flies for inshore/nearshore flies for Northeast Florida. I am looking at this as an investment so I do not mind spending money on it so I'm not looking for "bargain tying" but I don't need the most expensive things to make me feel good, just as much quality for what I would need. I have gotten input from my brother but he makes and modifies everything for himself and that's not the route I want to take  

Thank you in advance for all input!

Tight Lines!


----------



## tightloops1900 (Aug 16, 2011)

If you gonna get a vise get a renzetti traveler, worth the money my buddy has had his for almost 15 years! As far as flies go I learned to tie flies via fly shop/YouTube/forums like this one. If you have any questions feel free to pm me! Or just ask on this thread!


----------



## yeffy (May 6, 2012)

I use a nor vice and would recommend it to any one seeking a quality vice that being said I have a no name bass pro shop vice I use when I'm traveling and find that it also holds flys. A gentleman in my area uses no vice and just holds the hook and his flys are stellar. If you get anything at all I would say get a bobbin from nor vice. Check it out on YouTube it automatically takes back the extra thread you pull out. I can churn out flies on any vice with this bobbin. Have fun tying your own flies.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> ...I do not mind spending money on it so I'm not looking for "bargain tying" but I don't need the most expensive things to make me feel good, just as much quality...


This response if from a guy who is just as happy tying flies on my vise grips as I am tying on my Dyna-King.

Get a Dyna-King or a Renzetti. Those things are works of art as well as quality tying vises. Does anyone need a Dyna-King or a Renzetti? NO! But... the only thing on this planet that I am jealous of is that new Dyna-King vise that Yancey bought!  

I could look at this picture for 10 minutes and never even notice the fly.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Check out this thread for new ideas. I am pretty new also and I Google for pictures to try and mimic or do my own variations. Youtube helps tons also. Hope it helps

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279594673


----------



## bsfl (Jul 30, 2009)

Get an anvil vise and the materials to tie 3 flies that are your brother's favorites/your favorites/the fly shop's favorites. Buy the titanium coated orange handle scissors from walmart, some single edged razor blades, super glue and sally hansen's hard as nails and get yourself a nice bobbin with a ceramic tip.


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for all of your advice guys! I am going to the local fly shop on Monday(like to keep as much business local as possible) and see if they have the vices that have been recommended. I'm pretty sure they have the Renzetti and Dyna-King and see which "feels" the best, even though I don't have any experience with them ;D Spoke with them before and have been overwhelmed(my fault not theirs) and will now know at least a little bit of what they are talking about. Will report back asap! Thanks again!

Tight Lines!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It doesn't matter what type of vise you get. Suggested all above will work. The main thing you want to look for is the rotary feature. This will allow you to turn your fly rather then having to flip your hook. Also makes palmering easier. There is two types of clamp designs. The cam lock and the screw. The cam lock has a more secure hold then the screw. They tend to be a couple dollar more expensive but it haves a lot of headaches when your hook starts slipping. 

As for tying. I reccomend going to a couple beginner tying nights at the local fly shop before you get to crazy on tying your own. Like casting lessons these classes will help you develop basic skills that will make you a better tier. Starting with patterns like the clouser, seaducer, and Streamers have basic principles that carry over to all other fly patterns. 

Tools are not that different across the board unless you decide to tie commercially. IMO a couple must haves. Two Bobbins. I use a short and a long bobbin so I can have two different color threads handy. Also having two allows me a short and a long one. The short one is faster to tie with where the long one allows me more thread control. Two pairs of scissors. One that has a curved blade allows for closer cuts and one with a strait serrated blade grabs materials and cuts strait lines. Some of the synthetic fibers will tend to push out of the way with cheap scissors. 

And good luck. Tying your own flies is the final step in the downward spiral.


----------



## YanceyM (Jul 28, 2010)

> > ...I do not mind spending money on it so I'm not looking for "bargain tying" but I don't need the most expensive things to make me feel good, just as much quality...
> 
> 
> This response if from a guy who is just as happy tying flies on my vise grips as I am tying on my Dyna-King.
> ...


I'm with iFly. ;D The Dyna-King is the way to go. I love my Ultimate Indexer. Also get good bobbins and scissors. The renzetti ruby tip bobbins are great, just make sure you get the longer one. And I've found the Anvil scissors to perform wonderfully also with the Dr. Slick tension style a close 2nd. Hope my .02 cents help. -Yancey


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm with Yancy on the scissors. However I have the Renzetti traveler and am very pleased. Check the local fly shops to see if the offer fly tying classes, it's usually a time for them to show you different materials to take home(I mean buy).


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

I ended up going to the local fly shop and signed up for a class. I'm going to use one of their demo Renzetti vises and that should help me make my decision. Thanks for all of the input, it is greatly appreciated!

Tight Lines!


----------

